# DVR 510 constantly losing recording programming



## NoCal SC

Since the software upgrade a few months back, I'm constantly losing recorded programming, even when I turn the DVR off at night. Anyone else having this problem and found a way around it?


----------



## BobaBird

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The new software P402 is still in partial phase release, with P401 also considered current. I'm guessing you're on P401 since P402 has been out just over a month.

I _think_ P402 is still dumping recordings (someone please correct me).


----------



## NoCal SC

BobaBird said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> The new software P402 is still in partial phase release, with P401 also considered current. I'm guessing you're on P401 since P402 has been out just over a month.
> 
> I _think_ P402 is still dumping recordings (someone please correct me).


Is there any way for me to check which software version I have?


----------



## BobaBird

Menu-6-1-3, some receivers have a menu-menu shortcut, others have a Sys Info button on the remote or front panel.


----------



## ebaltz

My 501 seems to lose recorded programs as well. They record fine and are on the hard drive and then a few days later, poof, gone.


----------



## Disgruntled Newbie

I've lost about 60 hours of programming off of my 510 and for the past few weeks I have been avoiding deleting anything because of the suggestion that deleting programs leads to the unwanted deletions. Today I finally called Dish Network. They initially acted like they had no idea what was going on, asking me questions, and requesting that I confirm a few things on my TV. I called them on it and they conceded that there is a problem. They then said things like DVRs aren't guaranteed to store material (sure, but they also aren't suppose to have design or software flaws), that they shouldn't be used for long term storage, a supervisor suggested that I should have it hooked up to a VCR to save material, and at one point they tried to blame me for having the DVR too full. The first guy was offering me nothing. A replacement 510. After complaining and being put on hold with a supervisor who didn't return after 20 minutes (I had to call back), I was offered a ONE month rebate on the DVR. Six bucks! But, next month they want me to keep sending them $6 for a DVR that doesn't work. They wouldn't even concede that a DVR that randomly deletes saved programs is a flawed DVR.

So, in review they send out a software update that wipes out the recorded programs of some subscribers, they don't acknowledge the problem, don't issue a warning, pretend that there's no problem until pressed, blame the customer for the problem, deny that having a DVR that doesn't save programs is a flawed DVR, and still keep charging customers for the diminished service.

I hope I can find a better deal at DirecTV or cable. I've liked my system at DishNetwork, despite the constant price increases and lose of MLB, but I'm not giving those swine more bucks.


----------



## janeslogin

I have what I think is a 522 and I lost everything that was recorded on TV1 -- *one date only and only TV1*. "my recordings" showed the right results, start time, total minutes etc. but play jumped immediately to end of recording. I thought this very strange.

On very rare occasions, perhaps twice in 14 months, I have seen something like this.


----------



## bbeye

Just in the past few weeks, my 510 has been deleting recorded shows (I have program 401). I also have a 501 and it has often deleted shows, but only when we get really tight on free space (like down to less than 10 hours remaining). However, with the 510 I turned the receiver off at night with 37 hours remaining and woke up with 44 hours remaining. It had deleted at least 5 shows (including American Idol, dang it!). It seemed to delete even if a show was "protected". I called Dish and they said it was a "known problem" and took down a "report".

Any idea whether this will require a software fix or swapping out the receiver? Any idea if Dish is working on it?


----------



## roadhawg

My 522 has dumped about 70 hours of protected recordings in the past two weeks. At first I thought it was only dumping old recordings, now it has dumped a show I recorded two nights ago. Software is P401. 

I guess none of the recordings are safe.


----------



## Boston

Name based recording has a Maximum Recorded Events setting. Could this be causing some/all these problems? Don't know, just a thought.

Maximum Recorded Events limits the number of entries on a timer basis.

I was just reading the Name Based Recording manual on the E* site.

I have not lost any programming, but did lose all my timers the other day which caused me to miss recording a program. So I decided when all else fails to read the manual.


I am still on P401.


----------



## rustamust

Our 510 which we have had over 3 years has never deleted a single recording on its own. It has P401 and is turned off nightly but left plugged in.


----------



## talkinmonkey

yeah, these software "updates" are a nightmare. my last 510 got an update, and immediately started losing and/or skipping recordings. i called tech support, they insisted it was my 510, but i explained it was their cruddy software. they sent me a "new" (refurb) 510, with P401, and guess what? still losing/skipping recordings.

i've got a recording on here now--a hockey game recorded today--that won't play _unless i play it at 1/4 speed._ anyone ever seen that? if i press play or select from the recorded programs screen, it immediately skips to the "playback over" screen. but if i then press rewind, it takes me to the first recorded frame, and then i press forward (1/15th speed or 1/4th speed) it plays slowly. if i then press play, skip forward or forward again (to take me to normal speed), it goes right to the "playback over" screen. also, the recorded time says 2h 31min, but the record time is listed as 4:30 to 8:01. uh...that's 3h 31min...right?

what's the number for directv...?


----------



## westfield60

I experienced this for the first time this week and in an instance several of my shows which I loved were wiped out. I cannot believe that Dish Network does not take responsibility for this crap. How can they be in business. Why doesn't anyone on Charlie Chat bring this up. I am really mad at having my shows auto-deleted.


----------



## roadhawg

This time it wiped my disk clean. All recordings gone. Dish must want me to upgrade to a new DVR.
Its time to call DISH and ask for a DVR fee refund. ARRGH !!!

DP510 with P407


----------



## P Smith

They will pretend it happened accidentally.


----------



## BattleZone

Keep in mind that front-line CSRs rarely know about these types of errors. It isn't until a bunch of customers call in and someone notices a trend and kicks it up the ladder, gets the engineers involved, and then THEY communicate back to Customer Service that the CSRs "know" about it.

Remember that they answer lots of questions about random problems, some of which are caused by the customer, some by poor installs, and some by failing hardware. That's inbetween all the calls for missed appointments, billing issues, programming changes, etc. It's hard for them to keep track of individual issues.

Report these issues (and check here to see if others are having the problem) and request that they forward the information to engineering. That's the best method of solving the problem.


----------



## KevinRS

Mine was doing the same thing, would go for months without a problem, then for a couple weeks it looses stuff every couple days. The rep said it was the hard drive going bad, back when I called about it last year. I doubt that, as it would likely have failed completely by now.

I just today got upgraded, I got an email saying I could upgrade to HD DVR for free installed, I called, it was 612, they offered 622 for $50, or 722 for $125. 

I ordered the 622.
Installer arrived with a 722, as they no longer stock the 622.
so, I should be done with the disappearing recordings problem.

Of course this did require a 2 year commitment, and I have been a customer with the same equipment for something over 3 years, so it may be that not everyone will qualify for the same pricing.


----------



## Blowgun

The easiest way to stop the receiver from deleting programs or timers is to leave the receiver on and disable the screen saver. Power cycle it every couple of days and do a manual guide update. Hopefully this will work for you too.


----------



## led

I also have a 510 that loses recorded material periodically. Yesterday, and then 2 months ago. 
I called Dish, and they want me to call if it happens again. 
All people having this problem need to take the time and call Dish . 
I am at software version p407. 
I could try and leave it powered on. I'm not sure what screen saver is or how to disable it. I'm not sure how to do a manual program guide update either. 
I see how to disable an inactivity power off feature. I also see how to disable an auto download of new software.
I did both of these.
I have heard that disabling the auto download doesn't really disable anything, so I guess leaving it powered up will disable the download.


----------

